# Deer creek



## cbuswalleye (Mar 16, 2009)

Went over to deer creek today to try and get my boat out. Lake was down what I estimated to be 15 or so feet. Is this normal or are they draining the lake for dam repair etc. was wild to see majority of the lake completely dry.


----------



## MasterAngler33 (Sep 7, 2016)

Went there Sunday fished the spillway






these 2 and and had a couple small ones bite was slow . Double jigs.fished 11 to 6.... I like it down there great place to fish and very clean . And family friendly!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

C-bus that's the norm. As far as I know.
Masteranglr,nice catch


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> C-bus that's the norm. As far as I know.
> Masteranglr,nice catch


Yep...winter pool.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

You can put your boat in at the beach follow the road down and dock by the poles they put there on the beach


----------



## cbuswalleye (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank so for the info. I saw one guy parked down there but they had signs up saying no access road. Wasn't sure if it was allowable or not. Should be easy to locate fish


----------



## josborne4034 (May 1, 2016)

Yea they allow you to go down. Talked to the rangers last year.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

As a general rule they will start raising the lake the first week of April . I bet crappie are biting with this warm weather I have been too busy to get out unfortunately.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I duck hunt that lake a lot in the winter and put in on the beach all the time. I HIGHLY suggest 4 wheel drive when doing so, when that sand is wet you will have issues. There is typically a trail or two in the sand to follow to see where to put in at once you are down there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

sharp33 said:


> As a general rule they will start raising the lake the first week of April . I bet crappie are biting with this warm weather I have been too busy to get out unfortunately.


It's funny you here so little on lake once it's drawn down. And then when it is up,you hardly ever here of any saugeye reports at all. 
But you would think it would be a shore fisherman's paradise during drawdown. Or are there mud flats an really wet areas around the lake? If it were closer I'd crappie fish it more this time of year.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> It's funny you here so little on lake once it's drawn down. And then when it is up,you hardly ever here of any saugeye reports at all.
> But you would think it would be a shore fisherman's paradise during drawdown. Or are there mud flats an really wet areas around the lake? If it were closer I'd crappie fish it more this time of year.


Years ago I used to go over with a friend of my father in his 12 foot john boat with a 2 horse johnson . We would put in at the harding cabin ramp and head towards the dam and fish with creek chubs on the bottom and with a float . We would catch some nice saugeyes , cats and crappie . Haven't done that in 20 years tho....


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

What I am curious about is if the majority of the saugeye below the dam come from the lake spill over from the dam or up from the Scioto.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> It's funny you here so little on lake once it's drawn down. And then when it is up,you hardly ever here of any saugeye reports at all.
> But you would think it would be a shore fisherman's paradise during drawdown. Or are there mud flats an really wet areas around the lake? If it were closer I'd crappie fish it more this time of year.


I crappie fish this lake a lot, since I can be there in fifteen minutes from my driveway. I have fished all over that lake from boats , and during winter draw down from the bank and I have yet to have much success on the eyes, years ago I did but not lately. The crappie fishing is good this time of year , for that matter all winter you can have some luck as long as not locked up. But I guess I have other favorite winter crappie holes. The only real luck on the eyes I have there has been the spillway and i just started fishing for them again there about four years ago, The crappie are deep there right now so during winter its not to hard to figure out where to fish for them while in deep water from the bank, only a couple places I hit.


----------

